
Earth Sets a Temperature Record for the Third Straight Year - DemiGuru
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/18/science/earth-highest-temperature-record.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0
======
julienchastang
In the “Graphic” section, the use of polar charts colored by the temperature
anomaly makes for a nice visualization.

